# Halo 3 unveiled!!!



## Augusta (May 9, 2006)

This looks soooo cool!! 



http://www.xbox.com/en-US/community/news/events/e32006/articles/halo3.htm


----------



## Arch2k (May 9, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2006)

Don't bite. Wait for the PS3.


----------



## Augusta (May 9, 2006)

PS3 will never have Halo. That game alone would be worth getting an Xbox. That and Oblivion which is way fun.


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> PS3 will never have Halo. That game alone would be worth getting an Xbox. That and Oblivion which is way fun.


You have played right into Micro$oft's marketing hands! A few hundred dollars to play _one_ good game? That's the only card MS' playing for their Xbox 360! PS3 will have a _ton_ of good games (and plenty of Wolfenstein 3D clones, like Halo).


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (May 9, 2006)

heres a better idea, be like me and buy both!


----------



## Augusta (May 9, 2006)

Xbox and Xbox 360 not only has those premium games but almost everything PS3 has in addition. Developers WANT to make games for Xbox so as soon as they get out of any contracts with Sony they can and do make games for Xbox. 



Don't let hate for Microsoft keep you from great gaming. 

"Let go of the hate."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 9, 2006)

PS3 will be way better. I'll play Halo 3 on my best friend's 360. 

PS3 has blu ray and a 60 gig hard drive. 

and Final Fantasy!!!


----------



## Arch2k (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Don't let hate for Microsoft keep you from great gaming.
> 
> "Let go of the hate."



Be a playa...not a hata!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2006)

What I find odd is that Augusta plays video games


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 10, 2006)

I am genuinely curious - how do ya'll rationalise video games and shooters in particular into your santification experience?

I have an 11 and 8 year old and have self conciously limited their access to video games - and am struggling with it a bit, right now.

(sorry if this is a downer - might be a good seperate thread...)

-JD


----------



## Casey (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Xbox and Xbox 360 not only has those premium games but almost everything PS3 has in addition. Developers WANT to make games for Xbox so as soon as they get out of any contracts with Sony they can and do make games for Xbox.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me explain Microsoft's plans for you:

1. Market to achieve monopoly in the console-gaming world using whatever dirty business is required to do so
2. Ensure no competitor can rise to challenge the monopoly
3. Stop innovating and release horrible, buggy products; which if one is going to game you must use MS because of their monopoly

Sound familiar?


----------



## CDM (May 10, 2006)

> Let me explain Microsoft's plans for you:
> 
> 1. Market to achieve monopoly in the console-gaming world using whatever dirty business is required to do so
> 2. Ensure no competitor can rise to challenge the monopoly
> ...



1. My hate for Microsoft is as great as any. Proof in my use of Linux. But my love for great videogaming covers a multitude of Gates sins. 



> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> PS3 will be way better. I'll play Halo 3 on my best friend's 360.
> 
> PS3 has blu ray and a 60 gig hard drive.
> ...



If that is true, which remains to be seen, you will be spending *$600.00* The stripped down PS3 is a 20gig HD and that one is $500.00 (no HDMI) like the 360's. Go here:

http://www.gamespot.com/e3/e3story.html?sid=6149470

I have owned all the PS's and Xbox's. So I am no Xbox fanboy.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 1. My hate for Microsoft is as great as any. Proof in my use of Linux. But my love for great videogaming covers a multitude of Gates sins.



Are you saying the sin of gates prevails? Or is it the gates of sin? Or. . . oh nevermind. 

I haven't the slightest idea what all of you guys are talking about. The last video game I played was Asteroids in the Lounge Bar of Belgrade MT, circa 1984, if you ignore the computer chess I played a few years back.

Vic


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2006)

600 is fine for what you get!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 10, 2006)

600 dollars is INSANE and I am a BIG gamer. Even if you're crazy enough to think that's a good price, you MUST admit that the 5oo dollar machine is a total rip off. The stuff they took out of the 500 dollar model should make selling it a crime.


----------



## tdowns (May 10, 2006)

*Stocker....now that\'s a game....*



> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> I am genuinely curious - how do ya'll rationalise video games and shooters in particular into your santification experience?
> 
> I have an 11 and 8 year old and have self conciously limited their access to video games - and am struggling with it a bit, right now.
> ...




Hey, I debate with myself about how much video gaming my son should do....but I love them myself on a limited basis. Like anything, they can be destructive, but, for the most part, even the violent games are no worse than cowboys and idians in my opinion...you def. have to monitor, I hate the senseless violence ones...and I think an hour a day is prob. too much, maybe 5 hours a week or something....my son plays prob. 3 hours a week if you include his GameBoy.

Halo is good clean soldiering fun. And, as my subject line tie in suggests....a quote from Color of Money, when Newman questions Cruise about pool, and he talks about his favorite video game, Stocker.

"Now Stocker....that's a game...a few years from now, I can use these skills to work for NASA." 

Or something to that effect...I think a kid not somewhat fluent in video gaming could find himself out of touch with the technological world we're living in........not to mention the problem solving and eye-hand dexterity you develop. 

I think there is a fine place for video games in our boy's lives.....

[Edited on 5-10-2006 by tdowns007]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2006)

In all honestly I probably read more about video games then i do playing them


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 11, 2006)

Famitsu Publisher Talks PS3 Game Pricing
August 30th, 2005 by Dan Posted in Playstation 3, PS3

At the CESA Developers Conference Hirokazu Hamamura, president of Enterbrain (publisher of Famitsu) talked about the price range of upcoming PS3 software. Much like Xbox and Xbox 360, he sees a significant price increase between PS2 and PS3. Hamamura-san forsees the cheapest PS3 software being at least $70 USD (EUR 57 / YEN 7,800) while the most expensive would be around $79 USD (EUR 65 / YEN 8,800). That will leave Canadian gamers paying $83-$94.

Perhaps Kutaragi was right and we should all just suck it up and get second jobs.

Props: Yasokiri (in Japan)

Update: This page is getting tons of hits right now, which is awesome. Thanks everyone! And by all means, please check out the rest of the site while you´re here. But to help my piddly server cope with traffic I´ve temporarily turned this page into static html which might cripple the comments section but it´s the best I can do.

Update 2: In reply to the 1up article stating that Japanese game prices are typically higher and that we shouldn´t be alarmed by this news, I would like point out the following. PS2 games in Japan currently have an average price of $58 - $62. When you compare that to the expected prices of PS3 games, you are looking at an $11 to $21 increase. Japan´s generally higher gamer prices acknowledged, a Japanese price increase of that magnitude will surely lead signifcantly higher game prices in North America and Europe as well.


----------



## CDM (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by mangum_
> ...



"Gates" as in Bill Gates, founder of Microsoft and CEO of the Borg. 



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 600 dollars is INSANE and I am a BIG gamer. Even if you're crazy enough to think that's a good price, you MUST admit that the 5oo dollar machine is a total rip off. The stuff they took out of the 500 dollar model should make selling it a crime.







> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Update 2: In reply to the 1up article stating that Japanese game prices are typically higher and that we shouldn´t be alarmed by this news, I would like point out the following. PS2 games in Japan currently have an average price of $58 - $62. When you compare that to the expected prices of PS3 games, you are looking at an $11 to $21 increase. Japan´s generally higher gamer prices acknowledged, a Japanese price increase of that magnitude will surely lead signifcantly higher game prices in North America and Europe as well.



Now compare Sony's ridiculous pricing with Microsoft's. The Xbox 360 is moving toward a more market driven pricing scheme. For example, Rockstar's Table Tennis will be $39.99 and most others will be at the traditional $49.99 while the highly anticipated and sought after games won't rise above $59.99. And after a while, Xbox prices decrease while PlayStations stubbornly stay the same.


----------



## Augusta (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> What I find odd is that Augusta plays video games



 Most people could not see me playing Doom3 or Wolfenstein. I am a very prissy gal. It's actually all my Husbands fault. I used to tell him that Doom was satanic back in my evanjellyfish days. Now I know better of course but he got me playing Quake on PC with him and it was so fun. I don't like the really gross parts. If I were to spend way to much time on games and neglect any of my Godly vocations because of them, that would be sinful and wrong. I play about 3-4 hrs a week depending on how busy the week is. I don't play at all for a couple of week sometimes when life is hectic. 

I actually really like platform games like Pirates, Munches Odyssey, Strangers Wrath, Indiana Jones, and Lara Croft when playing by myself. I like FPSs when I play multiplayer. I am currently playing Oblivion which is great fun and Lara Croft for 360. In Lara Croft you get to unlock her mansion so pretty soon I can put some clothes on her.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 12, 2006)

Funny Lady!!!


----------



## Cacklewack (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I am currently playing Oblivion which is great fun



Awesome game. 

Matt


----------



## Average Joey (May 12, 2006)

Man guys I was looking forward to the PS3 too and so were several people I know.Now we are not going to buy one because of that price.It makes the XBOX 360 look cheap.After seeing all the stuff that happened on the E3 show I am now more looking forward to the Nintendo Wii.The controller is so inovative there are so many possibilities.Let`s hope it is marketed well and many developers are interested in their options(which so far is the case).Oh,and most likely it will sell for under 250 bucks.

Hey,I`m not saying the PS3 will be bad.I think it will be the best in terms of how many games will be available and graphics.But is there any difference between how fun the PS2 games are compared to the PS3?Face it we are paying 600 dollars for a graphics boost.I like my PS2 just fine and I hope Sony continues pushing games out for at least another two years.After that I will consider buying a PS3 when it gets down to a reasonable 300 dollars(which it will).I think Sony`s sells are not going to be up to par with what they are hoping.Sure the name alone has value and will push sells.But,if they would have sat back and found ways to make cheaper hardware and not lose the quality of it they could have brought it out a lot cheaper.Consider one of the most expensive things about the PS3 is High Definition.It looks great but people who have HD TV have already paid 1500 for just a 32 inch tv.That`s gonna hurt.The people who will buy the PS3 will be the 16-22 age range.They are old enough for a job and more often living with parents so they can afford it.Parents won`t buy it for their children.Adults who have enough bills will not buy it for themselves.A friend of mine(who makes a lot of money)even tells me he wouldn`t even put it in layaway.

[Edited on 5-12-2006 by Average Joey]


----------



## Average Joey (May 12, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,195206,00.html

Nintendo Chief: We're Going After Non-Gamers With Wii 
Thursday, May 11, 2006


LOS ANGELES "” The latest round in the video game console wars appears to be a race among Sony Corp. (SNE), Nintendo Co. and Microsoft Corp. (MSFT) for the flashiest, most powerful system. But that's not how Nintendo President Satoru Iwata sees it. 

While Microsoft and Sony have wooed gamers with speedy processors and high-definition graphics on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, Iwata said Nintendo's Wii console is trying to address a more pressing concern: luring more nongamers into the fold.

"The approach to make more gorgeous-looking graphics ... to have the horsepower, to have much faster processing "” they don't do anything to ask nongamers to play with a video game," Iwata said through a translator in an interview with The Associated Press.

Ever since the Wii console was announced last year under the codename Revolution, company officials have pushed the system's nonconformist ways and declined to talk much about any high-tech specs.

And while Microsoft and Sony have divulged pricing and availability details, Nintendo has yet to say anything about cost or set an exact launch date, except that it will be available sometime in the fourth quarter of this year.

At the center of the company's vision is the Wii's TV-remote style input device, which can be swung around to mimic a baseball bat or pulled back and aimed like a bow and arrow. A palm-sized attachment, which plugs into the end of the controller, adds two-handed capabilities for games like "Super Mario Galaxy."




Iwata said traditional video game controllers, bristling with buttons and triggers, have intimidated nongamers. He said he believes the Wii could break down the barriers between avid gamers and newcomers.

"We thought if we could make this type of TV-remote, these nongamers would play also," Iwata said. "We are hopeful this kind of approach can expand the gaming population. What we have come up with has turned out to be something really different from what other game companies have come up with."

Though the Wii will play traditional DVDs with an add-on accessory, it lacks features like Blu-ray or HD-DVD drives for high-definition movies or startlingly realistic graphics.

Still, the Wii has been a huge draw at this week's Electronic Entertainment Expo in Los Angeles.

As the show opened each morning, a stampede of attendees sprinted to Nintendo's booth to get first dibs on Wii games such as the off-road racer "Excite Truck" and "Wii Sports."

In "Wii Sports," players were on their feet and swinging their arms wildly in virtual tennis courts and baseball stadiums. Other games have people conducting an orchestra or casting a fishing line.

"Nintendo's mission is to try to make people happy, to try to make people smile," Iwata said.

This happiness extends beyond fans to business adversaries like Microsoft Vice President Peter Moore.

"I'm a huge fan on Nintendo and I love the innovation," Moore said of the Wii controller. "I'm sure it's going to be fun in a lot of games."

As for the name Wii (pronounced "We"), Iwata said:

"We wanted people to remember the name as soon as they heard it," he said. "When people become so accustomed to the Wii name, nobody is going to say it's a strange name, just like nobody is going to say that Google is a strange name, or Ikea is a strange name today."


----------



## Casey (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Man guys I was looking forward to the PS3 too and so were several people I know.Now we are not going to buy one because of that price.It makes the XBOX 360 look cheap.


Hmm. I guess I don't understand your reasoning. The two machines aren't comparable. The PS3 has far superior hardware . . .

xBox 360 = $400 low bundle; $500 high bundle (though Amazon's price is actually $563 right now).

PS3 = $499 low model; $599 high model.

Seems like the prices aren't that different at all--especially considering that the PS3 isn't just a simple "update" to the PS2, like the xBox 360 is compared to the xBox. And since Sony is going to release so many more on the release date, you won't have to buy your PS3 for $1,000 off eBay.


----------



## Average Joey (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Xbox360 is the only new system available at the moment though.The price they set is a little more understanding(no competition).Let me add that I did not get an XBOX 360 because of the price.If Microsoft is smart they would have a price drop this Christmas season to compete with PS3 and Wii.I don`t think Halo 3 will have as much impact without a pricedrop.

As far as PS3 being a simple update.I didn`t say "simple" update but an update nevertheless.Other then graphics,and other technical stuff there is not much difference when it comes to gameplay.Graphics are the big thing that is pushed.During launch of the PS3 I`ll be sitting at home playing my PS2 and Gamecube.Still considering the Wii.Especially after being so impressed by it at E3.If it is over 250 dollars my mind will be changed.


----------



## gwine (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by mangum_
> ...



Well, I'm a bit ahead of you. MarioKart is my game of choice. Good, clean cartoon violence.


----------



## Average Joey (May 16, 2006)

http://www.wii60.com/uploads/8.gif

[Edited on 5-17-2006 by Average Joey]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 16, 2006)

The Ps3 will be superior but your paying extra for a pre installed blu ray player which will be the format for ps3 games. 

The 360 will cost the same as a ps3 if you buy the upcoming add on HD-DVD player. Which will be a waste since blu ray has more support. 

Plus the PS3 is backwards compatible with 2 and 1 and there is no region coding. Up to 7 players on wireless controllers and one maching to connect to dual 1080p tvs. 

blade


----------



## Average Joey (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> The Ps3 will be superior but your paying extra for a pre installed blu ray player which will be the format for ps3 games.
> 
> The 360 will cost the same as a ps3 if you buy the upcoming add on HD-DVD player. Which will be a waste since blu ray has more support.
> ...



That won`t matter to most people though,Blade.Price is a big factor.Especially considering the gamers have two other options to choose this year.I am more surprised that it matters as much as is does to even hardcore gamers.I have been checking out the gamefaqs.com PS3 forum and it has been gaining huge bad publicity over the price.I wanted a PS3 too but I am unwilling to spend 600,500,or even 400 dollars for one.I even thought the XBOX 360 price was rediculous.I have bills to pay.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2006)

The high end 360 is 400 not 500. The low end PS3 eliminates so much that you would be foolish to buy it.


----------



## Average Joey (May 17, 2006)

Did you guys check out that link I posted?


----------



## CDM (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



High end 360 is $399.00

You say PS3's hardware is "far superior" what exactly do you mean? Processing power, speed? By far do you mean the gap between the original Xbox and PS2?

Speaking of this difference, it remains to be seen if the game developers are going to be able to utilize the PS3's hardware. Remember when the original Xbox came out? It was junk. It had / has superior hardware and power over the PS2 but the games put out were crud for the most part. 

Then, as developers grew accustomed to the Xbox's structure you saw it slowly pull away from the PS2. Now, every single game that comes out on both platforms, the Xbox's version is noticeably better. Not mentioning Xbox Live support to boot.


----------



## Casey (May 17, 2006)

I don't think you can compare the Xbox to the PS2 . . the Xbox came out almost 2 years after the PS2 did. A lot happens to hardware in 2 years.

MS did what they always do: release products before they're ready--that's why it had bad games for so long. They just figured their marketing would do the job for them.

I'm no fan of MS, sorry guys!


----------



## Average Joey (May 17, 2006)

From what I`ve seen,they`ve handled the 360 launch much better then the original.


----------



## Average Joey (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> ...



By "far superior" he means the power compared to the 360 and Wii.And he is correct.That power however is what is bad.It is why the darn thing is going to be so expensive.Eh,funny thing is earlier I read that Sony is actually going to be losing a little money for releasing it as "CHEAP" as they are.


----------



## CDM (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> I don't think you can compare the Xbox to the PS2 . . the Xbox came out almost 2 years after the PS2 did. A lot happens to hardware in 2 years.
> 
> MS did what they always do: release products before they're ready--that's why it had bad games for so long. They just figured their marketing would do the job for them.
> ...



The PS2 came out in North America on October 26, 2000. And the Xbox came out November 15, 2001. One year apart. You're right, I know about hardware, I am in the IT industry. Looking at the specs I can't see why one would think PS3's hardware is "far" superior to the Xbox 360's.

Before I am considered a fanboy, I have owned all consoles in the sixth generation era. Also note, my disdain for the borg that is Micro$oft is demonstrated by my use of Linux.  I'm sure we would agree completely when talking about MS and Windows.

But that won't stop me from recognizing good gaming either.



> By "far superior" he means the power compared to the 360 and Wii.And he is correct.That power however is what is bad.It is why the darn thing is going to be so expensive.Eh,funny thing is earlier I read that Sony is actually going to be losing a little money for releasing it as "CHEAP" as they are.



Am I missing something? Wii is far superior in hardware too? What leads you to believe this? This is the first (and I believe the last) time I've heard this.

Just in case though, I'll go check the specs comparison again.

FYI: Each Co. (Nintendo, Sony, and MS) will be losing much money on each console they sell. Sony's premium PS3 is estimated to cost them over $800 to build. Same goes for the 360 and Nintendo.

This was also the case for their predecessors.

[Edited on 5-17-2006 by mangum]


----------



## Average Joey (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> ...



No,I said that he is correct in saying that the PS3 IS more powerful than both XBOX 360 and the Nintendo Wii.But,that it`s high price will hurt it.

Let me add that I did not know that Nintendo would be losing money on their console.This is the first I have heard it.Especially considering that they did their best to make sure their hardware was much less expensive to produce.

[Edited on 5-17-2006 by Average Joey]


----------



## Casey (May 17, 2006)

FYI, some price calculations comparing systems: *link*.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2006)

For those who have a 360 are you going to shell out $199 for an hddvd adapter? 

Price is expensive but the benefits are better. 360 is not region free or fully backwards compatible, and wont have blu ray or free online gaming(minus purchases) or the great games that sony will get. 

But frankly I dont care if you dont get it. I will 

Enjoy Halo 3 and Word or Paintbrush 360


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2006)

> For those who have a 360 are you going to shell out $199 for an hddvd adapter?



Absolutely NOT. Highdef DVD's will be nice...eventually, but until the world decides what format we're going to use I will not risk buying either. I will also never...EVER pay 30-40 bucks for a DVD. Maybe if they performed the movie live for me in my back yeard I might consider that price, but for a "crisper and sharper" picture...ummmm I don't think so.

What about PS3 games? If they cost 70-80 bucks, will you still be all smiles and giggles? I make a nice salary, but I would feel guilty (maybe even as if I sinned) paying that kind of cash for a GAME.


----------



## Average Joey (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> For those who have a 360 are you going to shell out $199 for an hddvd adapter?
> 
> Price is expensive but the benefits are better. 360 is not region free or fully backwards compatible, and wont have blu ray or free online gaming(minus purchases) or the great games that sony will get.
> ...



I`m not even getting a 360.It is to expensive as it is.Even without the HDDVD thing-a-mo-bob.

I`ll be most likely sitting at home enjoying my PS2,Gamecube,and may pick up a cheap Xbox to play.So many great games on all three great systems.I`m sure eventually I`ll be picking up a PS3,Wii,and 360,once the PS4.2,Nintendo Wiiwii Cube,and Xbox 720 arguements are starting in the next several years.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 18, 2006)

Nintendo Wii Wii

I don't see that happening.


----------



## Average Joey (May 18, 2006)

Man I just love this!







Ugh!Didn`t turn out so good.Follow this link:


Arnold


[Edited on 5-18-2006 by Average Joey]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2006)

Well my plan was to eventually get and play the PS2 games I want and then by that time get a ps3 when prices lower. I may love the ps3 over 360 but I dont make enough dough to justufy spending it on that.


----------



## Casey (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Man I just love this!
> 
> 
> ...


Just link to the original file 






It is rather funny . . yeah, right . . Arnold can't afford to purchase a PS3.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 18, 2006)

That is funny.


----------



## Average Joey (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



What movie is that from anyway?Looks like Terminator 3 but I don`t remember him smiling.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2006)

it's a cut scene from T2 it was put back in on the special edition dvd.


----------



## Average Joey (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> it's a cut scene from T2 it was put back in on the special edition dvd.




Oooooh,I never saw it.Why was he smiling??????


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2006)

John was trying to get him to be more human by smiling.


----------



## Average Joey (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> John was trying to get him to be more human by smiling.



One of the things I absolutely hated about T2.I`m glad they didn`t really do that in T3.


----------

